# Truck Cap/Camper Shell to fit a Brute



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with fitting their large atv/brute force in a truck with a cap/shell. I have seen some tall ones online like the Leer 122 but I would hate to spend the time and effort to order it and have it be 1" too small. There are some tall ones on craigslist also for much better $$ but the same thing, who knows if they would actually fit my Brute 650.
Any recommendations or experience?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I'd just pick up a cheap trailer and order the cap/shell that works/looks best with your truck...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thats the combo i have, if i load the brute in the truck i have to leave the tailgate down, an take the snug top off
just alot easier to hook up the trailer


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

@rmax I have an 8' truck bed so the brute fits in there nicely as does the KingQuad (not together though =p).
@Polaris425 I have 2 ATV's and the neighborhood I live in doesn’t allow trailers, I have a small 4x8 foldable trailer I keep in the garage along with the ATV's and my wifes car but that little trailer only solves the problem for one ATV. 

I was hoping that since I need a shell that someone may have been successful with certain type with an 8' truck bed.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I doubt it will fit my truck won't go in a standard garage door if my Brutes in the back

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Not worried about truck not fitting as that gnarly beast stays in the driveway. I keep my 1952 jeep in the garage along the atvs and the wifes car lol.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

monkeybonezz said:


> Not worried about truck not fitting as that gnarly beast stays in the driveway. I keep my 1952 jeep in the garage along the atvs and the wifes car lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


What I meant was its going to stick up pass the roof of your truck to far. You would have to push it up in there and then the topper isn't going to be tall enough unless you got a lowered Brute lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They do make a bed cover that you can put a wheeler on saw them on Fishers ATV WORLD but they're pricey 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have seen a few toppers that people use for whatever tha are tall enought to stand up in, but the best i can rember is they have a camper on them, a guy i know has 1 he shoes horses an has all his equipment in it


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they make taller ones, but you would probably have to push it up in there, def wouldnt be able to ride it up on it.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Interesting solution with the EZ Topper lift, although I think this may be of a small honda or something. Dont know if a BF would still fit under a standard size bed Top.
"http://youtu.be/ddN_OiI7auk



"


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I have thought about this many times as well and wondered about the caps that are bigger at the rear, kinda something like this http://www.4are.com/product/rt/ but I would probably have to back in cause with the lift I dont think the handlebars would fit


----------

